# Transmission Warning?



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Need some advice on if there is an impending problem or if I should drive differently. Arrived at our campsite last night after climbing the Shenandoah mountains. About 3/4 the way up the mountain the transmission temperature rose to almost the yellow area (total ascent is about 5 miles). It stay there for only about 30 secs then went quickly back to the normal range. It was a very winding road with average speed about 30-35 mph but often had to slow to 20-25mph because of the turns. Why the spike in tranmission temperature? I was looking for a place to pull over but it quickly recovered. Is there a problem or should I be driving the mountain differently. We have crossed the Appalachian mountains a few times before with no problems at all but that road is much straighter and speed is 45-50 mph. Should I get a larger transmission cooler? I thought I read in a thread a while ago that the 7.3L diesel has a smaller than ideal transmission cooler. I have also read that maybe I should get more precise monitors for the Excusion. It is a great vehicle and has no problem pulling our load. Mileage 180K. Thanks.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

SOunds like you know most of the right answers. Good set of gauges adn a bigger cooler are sound precautions to help bulletproof your setup. AS for the spike on those conditions. You will sometimes work the transmission harder if you are in stop and go traffic than a steady up hill climb with a clean grill (meaning you are not right behind someone). Sounds like you had that with the slower speeds and gettin everything moving or keeping it moving with less momentum. I wouldn't be concerned that you got to the yellow. That truck and trans setuo will also puke trans fluid out the dipstick if you are backing hard. Like up hill into a spot. If you strain it in reverse it will build pressure adn vent thru the dipstick. Not catastrphic failure, just need to add fluid and keep the times you do it to a minimum cause it is not good for it.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I know a guy with 572,000 on that trans. His secret... Big trans cooler. Synthetic fluid. Truck: 2002 Ford F250 4x4, 7.3..


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> SOunds like you know most of the right answers. Good set of gauges adn a bigger cooler are sound precautions to help bulletproof your setup. AS for the spike on those conditions. You will sometimes work the transmission harder if you are in stop and go traffic than a steady up hill climb with a clean grill (meaning you are not right behind someone). Sounds like you had that with the slower speeds and gettin everything moving or keeping it moving with less momentum. I wouldn't be concerned that you got to the yellow. That truck and trans setuo will also puke trans fluid out the dipstick if you are backing hard. Like up hill into a spot. If you strain it in reverse it will build pressure adn vent thru the dipstick. Not catastrphic failure, just need to add fluid and keep the times you do it to a minimum cause it is not good for it.
> 
> Good luck, Jim


X2 as well, larger cooler always a bonus, better gauges to monitor as I run 90 degrees Celsius or 194 on the F scale when pulling the TT! As we need to ensure we do oil and filter changes on our transmissions.


----------



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and advice. I have been good about keeping up the maintenance with both the engine and transmission and will continue to do so. We bought it used this year and had it checked out. No major problems found and changed all fluids, filters etc. at that time too. Hopefully will not have any problems getting back over the mountain. When we get home I will get the better monitors/gauges and the larger transmission cooler. Any recommendations on these modifications? Are they DYI projects. I imagine the large transmission cooler will need larger lines and maybe different mounting bracket placement/size. Thanks again.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Gauges are gonna be personal preference for the most part. Edge Insight is a good set, I have Glowshift gauges on the A-pill. Not the most expensive, but I have had good luck. They seem to read very well.

Also look around for the trans cooler. I think there is a conversion form a newer model f-series. Believe you can get one off an 05+ with the 6.0 annd it mounts right up with some minor modifications and adapters from Home Depot or Lowes for the bigger lines.

Jim


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Get a cooler off of a 6.0 diesel 2003 and up. I have saw on some of the forums that the trans can have a bypass failure which is used when the trans is dead cold in winter for the fluid to heat up faster and this can fail. I will have to see if I can find the article.

Duane


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Low speeds and high loads will heat the oil very fast with the torque converter not locked. On my dodge if I know I need to drive that slow for a while I put it down to second with tow/haul engaged, it will lock the torque converter. Normal driving in Drive it will not lock until it gets to third or OD. You can try that next time you find your pulling slow and the transmission is heating up.

Anyway the spike in temp you had will not hurt you.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

vvsarpsjr said:


> Need some advice on if there is an impending problem or if I should drive differently. Arrived at our campsite last night after climbing the Shenandoah mountains. About 3/4 the way up the mountain the transmission temperature rose to almost the yellow area (total ascent is about 5 miles). It stay there for only about 30 secs then went quickly back to the normal range. It was a very winding road with average speed about 30-35 mph but often had to slow to 20-25mph because of the turns. Why the spike in tranmission temperature? I was looking for a place to pull over but it quickly recovered. Is there a problem or should I be driving the mountain differently. We have crossed the Appalachian mountains a few times before with no problems at all but that road is much straighter and speed is 45-50 mph. Should I get a larger transmission cooler? I thought I read in a thread a while ago that the 7.3L diesel has a smaller than ideal transmission cooler. I have also read that maybe I should get more precise monitors for the Excusion. It is a great vehicle and has no problem pulling our load. Mileage 180K. Thanks.


I installed this after market cooler

http://www.dieselsite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=205

in my 7.3 to keep the transmission in thermally safe zone. It works good. But if I am to do it over again I'll install a 6.0 cooler, which has twice the capacity of this cooler.

I also installed a BTE, which allows exhaust gas to flow straight through in order to lower EGT. The original Ford exhaust is ridiculously designed. It hampers exhaust flow.


----------



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the responses they have been very helpful. Fortunately did not have any problems getting back over the mountain. No transmission temperature spike at all but to have one less worry, will still improve the transmission cooler. It was a little easier to keep the speed up a bit, perhaps because it was during the day rather than night. I will try second gear in the troublesome portion of the mountain next time. Looks like the 6.0L motor transmission cooler is the way to go. Will try to find a used one locally but heard there are pros and cons of a used unit and to be very careful a used one functions properly. A new one was surprisingly more expensive than I was expecting but will go that route if a used one cannot be had. Found that there are conversion kits available too that have all the necessary adapters and lines. After that project will tackle the upgrade in the monitors; DW starting wondering when the when modifications to the Excursion will be complete, dont have the heart to tell her there is no end. There is always the suspension that could use some improvements too....


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I added a cooler from summit racing on my 2000 superduty I could not find a used 6.0 cooler and was heading on a trip and wanted to get a cooler in it. It dropped my max temps from 200 deg to 170 deg. I am still looking for a used 6.0 cooler.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Duanesz said:


> I added a cooler from summit racing on my 2000 superduty I could not find a used 6.0 cooler and was heading on a trip and wanted to get a cooler in it. It dropped my max temps from 200 deg to 170 deg. I am still looking for a used 6.0 cooler.


You may want to look into coolers with a built in electric fan. This type would be great even if you are caught in traffic jam with your OB in tow. In addition you can mount it somewhere else besides of the front grill.


----------



## stang5302 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Torque convertor locks up around 37 mph, anything below that it will create more tranny heat. I would get a bigger cooler either from the 6.0 or just a good after market if you do regular trips like that. JMO


----------

